# Status 330 aerial anyone?



## mrcrimo (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello,

I have been thinking about replacing the aerial fitting to my campervan, although I haven't made a decision yet. However, I had some questions about the status 330.

1) What is the difference between the 330 model and the 315 model. The 315 is quite attractive as there are some cheap ones going on eBay. I'm trying to work out whether or not the additional premium of the 330 over the 315 is worth while.

2) I already have a booster socket fitted. On the FAQ it says the unit is only compatible with the VP2 booster. Does this mean to say my booster won't work outright, or just that by only using the VP2 booster GradeUK can guarantee optimum performance (although in a real world situation there may actually be little improvement if any over another booster?)

3) My current booster is wired to my vehicles zig unit, as opposed to being connected via a 12 volt plug. What would I be required to do to fit the VP2. Is it only possible to power it by a plug? I only have one spare 12 volt plug which is used to power my TV. My current booster is wired up behind the socket.

Please advise.

Many thanks.

P.S I have emailed GradeUK but they couldnt really answer my questions!!


----------



## mrcrimo (Mar 21, 2012)

82 views and not a single reply?? 8O 8O 8O 

Echo....................!


----------



## shreksnr (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi we have the 315 and it works fine .Regards Colin


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

The 330 claims to be an updated version of the much-criticized 315, but personally I would consider the Status 530 steerable version. I've had two of them on my vans and find them a great piece of gear. I can be up and running with TV in about one minute using a plugin signal finder.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I had a 315 on my old van and have a 330 on my current van. The 315 could also be used to receive FM radio signals as well as UHF TV. The 330 is UFH TV only no VHF. The 330 also has a booster variable gain adjustment, usuful in strong digital signals areas. The 315 just had a two booster positions, Hi/Low settings. Those are the only differences I am aware of. Status do not give any performance data for the 330.

As regards powering it why not hard wire it to a fused 12volt supply, the VP2 has an on off switch mounted on the side of the unit.

Both the 315 and 330 give good digital TV reception where cut over has been completed.

peedee


----------



## mrcrimo (Mar 21, 2012)

peedee said:


> I had a 315 on my old van and have a 330 on my current van. The 315 could also be used to receive FM radio signals as well as UHF TV. The 330 is UFH TV only no VHF. The 330 also has a booster variable gain adjustment, usuful in strong digital signals areas. The 315 just had a two booster positions, Hi/Low settings. Those are the only differences I am aware of. Status do not give any performance data for the 330.
> 
> As regards powering it why not hard wire it to a fused 12volt supply, the VP2 has an on off switch mounted on the side of the unit.
> 
> ...


O.k, thanks. Well I took the plunge and bought the 330 model as reception is particularly bad in my part of London and I've heard plenty of bad things about the 315.

About the wiring, is it possible to open these VP2 boxes up? I've got two wires connect to my old booster box. Blue in a brown. I'm a complete electrical idiot so bare with me but is I believe the blue wire is - earth and the brown is + live.

Presumably I can open the cover up and connect these wires directly?


----------

